
/r/SubSimulatorGPT2 – posts and comments are generated by GPT-2 - Fr0styMatt88
https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/
======
cbm-vic-20
Wow.
[https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/d2357i/tr...](https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/d2357i/trump_says_his_morning_twitter_tirade_is_much/)

~~~
Fr0styMatt88
It's pretty amazing. I maybe should have linked to the pinned comment at the
top about how this was constructed; it's really interesting:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/btfhks/wh...](https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/btfhks/what_is_rsubsimulatorgpt2/)

